# FW Blue Neon Goby



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Does anyone have blue neon gobies (Stiphodon atropurpureus) or had them in the past? I'm a little confused on this fish. There is a saltwater fish with a different scientific name that looks to be identical. They are considerined freshwater but a few of the online fish profiles list what I think is a really low salinity for them (1.002?) If you have had them in freshwater how did they do? My wife is at it again and wants me to get one once my new tank is established. If all goes to plan it will be a 40G breeder with live plants, red cherry shrimp, snails?, and maybe one of these down the road.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the only one I'm familiar with is s/w , its possible its acclimated to a lower salinity but I'm oftentimes mistaken.
If you want small f/w goby's get bumble bee goby's small fish with big personality , but research them as there is a fals bumblebee goby that requires brackish water there are more than a few types but mine live and feed well in f/w


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

They are beautiful. I haven't had the pleasure of owning any but here is a link.
Stiphodon atropurpureus - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
From what this link says, eggs & fry need brackish water but after that they are freshwater. Going to LFS today, I'll have to ask about them.


----------

